# Photos of the 5/21 NCC Autocross from Team WTF?!



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Team WTF?! has posted photos of nearly every car on our website from this past Saturday's event.. There are a lot more photos of some than of some others, but what are you gonna do? :dunno:

The photos are split into sub-albums grouped by car #. If you were driving car 127, 227 or 327, open the "Car x27" gallery to find your photos inside. Just becuase your car isn't the highlighted one doesn't mean that your car isn't in there. It might, because we didn't quite get everyone, and if you can't find your car, we apologize. We probably either only got really, really blury ones, or you fell through the cracks...not because we don't like you.

Some photos got a little tweaked in the automated Team WTF?! branding, if anyone wants a cleaner copy of a photo, just let us know.

We're going to try to get photos like this at each event in the future...

Hope you enjoy!

2005 NCC Event #1 Photos

clyde


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Great pix, Clyde! Enjoyed going thru them. It was really nice to see that the old e12 out there. Got more than a bit of body roll, but I'm glad the owner is using the car!

Looks like you had a nice day. We had rain again, yesterday, and really only one run group got almost dry conditions. Autoxing in the rain is still better than working in the yard! BTW, I swapped back to my original Conti Sport Contacts, for trading the car in, and I was reassured of just how sucky those tires really are. They really stink. I was following a Dodge Interpid on an on ramp on Saturday.. both going about 35-40, and it was raining. He made it no problems. I was had the entire car give way, doing the same speed.  I think I still won my class yesterday, but it wasn't easy. Rain is somewhat of an equilizer, even with crappy contis.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

LarryN said:


> Rain is somewhat of an equilizer, even with crappy contis.


Larry,

We had the same thing here, lots of rain on and off, made it hard to drive the course as it kept changing constantly, I've yet to win my class, though 

We had someone come down from your club yesterday, a woman named Cara in a Mitsubishi Eclipse, she absolutely killed it, finishing second in her class (GS).

Ed


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

EdCT said:


> Larry,
> 
> We had the same thing here, lots of rain on and off, made it hard to drive the course as it kept changing constantly, I've yet to win my class, though
> 
> ...


Was it a light blue one? She doesnt do that good here in our chapter though. If it's the same lady, she usually brings up the rear.


----------

